# honey Mustard Recipe??



## michkel

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?310398-Honey-Mustard-Dressing


----------



## Fivej

Reviving this thread. I would like to make a honey mustard with a sharp cheese taste like Nances Mustard. I have seen some recipes online and wonder if any members have any. Nance's may be a regional mustard, but it is creamy and has a sweet and sharp taste, almost like sharp cheddar cheese. Its awesome. J


----------

